# Ariens or Cub



## 007Wayne

Hello everyone I am new to your forum. I am from central Newfoundland in eastern Canada we get a fair bit of snow and I am finding that the blower that I have now which is a Toro 726oe is not doing the job for me. I am looking at a Cub cadet 3x 30 hdt on tracks but not sure about the 3x and I hear that they go through a lot of shear pins. My other option is the Ariens platinum sho track 28 and from some reviews that I have read these are hard to move around when the engine is not running. My driveway and walkways total about 2800 square feet plus I have a gravel drive next to it and my driveway has an incline. I also have a physical disability i can't walk very fast or for any length of time. Just looking for some response on my concerns. I want to get the best machine possibleI have a Ariens dealer close by but the Cub dealer is about a 4 hour drive.
Thanks and have a great day.
Wayne


----------



## russ01915

It's a no brainer Ariens


----------



## RIT333

I'd go with either a Honda, or an Ariens RapidTrak.


----------



## obionekenobi

The new Honda HSS tracked blowers are supposed to be much easier to move around with the engine off via the quick release levers "finger steering" on the handlebars. I have used a display model and can confirm they are indeed easier to maneuver than the older models. Might be worth looking at the Honda HSS series for that reason. I have not used the Ariens rapid track system so I don't know how that compares. Personally I don't think Cub Cadet comes close to Ariens on quality and certainly not Honda as they make some of the best machines money can buy. From what I have read on the 3 stage system that Cub Cadet uses it does not work that well so I would probably avoid it.


----------



## nwcove

The cub shouldnt be on your short list. If budget permits , also look at yamaha or honda as an option.


----------



## Mountain Man

007Wayne said:


> Other option is the Ariens platinum sho track 28 and from some reviews that I have read these are hard to move around when the engine is not running. My driveway and walkways total about 2800 square feet plus I have a gravel drive next to it and my driveway has an incline. I also have a physical disability i can't walk very fast or for any length of time. Just looking for some response on my concerns. I want to get the best machine possibleI have a Ariens dealer close by but the Cub dealer is about a 4 hour drive.
> Thanks and have a great day.
> Wayne


Ariens. For 2018, the Platinum 28 SHO trackm is now Rapid trak. Went up couple hundred dollars, but much better system.


----------



## Bob z

Ariens all the way!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Wayne

Where are you located ??
I would vote for the Ariens. After all how often do you need to move a machine with the engine off ?? Unless it's on a furniture mover it's just so much easier to fire one up and move it under it's own power no matter what brand.

.


----------



## Bakeram1

If moving the machine around while the engine is off is a concern for you, consider purchasing a small furniture dolly and placing that under the machine when not in use. I own an Ariens Deluxe 28 and the Harbor Freight 12x18 dolly ($10) fits under it perfectly. You can then roll the machine in all directions easily assuming it is stored on a hard surface (concrete). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie

Ariens and post some pics when you get it home:grin:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

If he bought one he's had it home for about a year now. It's a Nov 2018 thread :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

.


----------



## Zavie

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If he bought one he's had it home for about a year now. It's a Nov 2018 thread :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
> 
> .


Talk about slow at posting those pics!


----------



## 2.137269

Bob z said:


> Ariens all the way!


DITO from a former toro dealer .


----------



## badbmwbrad

Ariens all the way! I have a platform dolly and drive the tracked snowblower onto the dolly before shutting off the machine. The dolly is easily wheeled around for storing the snowblower.


----------



## tdipaul

The classic "one and done" poster strikes again 


.


----------



## notabiker

I prefer a wheeled blower, though I haven't used a tracked one before but I imagine it would be a bit more difficult to pull backwards. I end up pulling mine backwards often while blowing here in suburbia especially if there's a slight incline and I'm blowing uphill, it's soooo much easier to pull my old TruTest 22" backwards down the slope than turn around and readjust the chute and everything. Even if it's flat it's much quicker to pull it 10 to 15' backwards than sit in reverse for 30 seconds or turn around.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

FWIW, I wouldn't totally dismiss the cub as it seems to be a fairly well built machine. However, the one thing that has turned me off to any MTD blower is the fact that whoever makes their engines is too **** cheap to put a fuel shutoff valve on it. Also, there is no real estate to add your own. Therefore, absolutely off my short or long list.


----------



## jtw1979

Clutch Cargo said:


> FWIW, I wouldn't totally dismiss the cub as it seems to be a fairly well built machine. However, the one thing that has turned me off to any MTD blower is the fact that whoever makes their engines is too **** cheap to put a fuel shutoff valve on it. Also, there is no real estate to add your own. Therefore, absolutely off my short or long list.


I have the 420CC engine on mine and the lack of fuel shut off is annoying. It can be added but requires removing a plastic shroud and cutting it. I am now in the last year of my warranty and when it is up seriously considering adding one. In the meantime, I just use stabilizer and drain most of the tank and run it dry at the end of the season, no issues.


----------



## Oneacer

I keep additives in all my gas, and never drain or empty a machine. Been doing that ever since I can remember, which is a very long time,  … and never once had a problem with gas in any of my equipment, summer or winter, new or old … fires right up ….. Half my equipment does not have shutoffs, no issue at all ….


----------



## Clutch Cargo

jtw1979 said:


> I have the 420CC engine on mine and the lack of fuel shut off is annoying. It can be added but requires removing a plastic shroud and cutting it. I am now in the last year of my warranty and when it is up seriously considering adding one. In the meantime, I just use stabilizer and drain most of the tank and run it dry at the end of the season, no issues.


When you do, post pics as I would be very curious as to how you accomplished this; and I'm sure there are others out there in "Cub Land."


----------



## Kies2

I am using a cub cadet 3x 26hd and I know there are a lot of haters here for cub cadet but this blower is a beast. I have used it in many different snow conditions and end of driveway and am thoroughly impressed. It just eats up the snow in all conditions so far. This has the 420cc engine in Canada and throws the snow a good distance to the point neighbours come over and ask what kind of snowblower are you using. I cannot comment on longevity at this point but as far as using it it is wonderful. The power steering with the triggers works flawlessly. Purchased from a local dealer so support will be there if needed. Just my two cents.


----------



## RC20

I look at the specs of the Cub 3X and from a former mechanic/technician /engineer it looks like a gimmick that works. 



One of my jobs was equipment assessment, best bang for the buck and if a higher price and more tech was worth it, sometimes yes and sometimes no. 



What I see is a whole lot more HP for the 3x needed to do the same job as a two stage, so you pay for a engine that 2 or 3 hp more per same size and you use a lot more fuel. 



As for the Ariens I don't know the track is any better or worse, I need to get down to the dealer and look at one, they are ruputed to be solid and it would be on my look at list if I was after a new long term machine. 



That and a Honda. The new track models look to be solid with all good features and good control location which the older ones did not have. 



That and being able to set the pace with the Hydrostaic. 





> I keep additives in all my gas, and never drain or empty a machine. Been doing that ever since I can remember, which is a very long time, :smile: … and never once had a problem with gas in any of my equipment, summer or winter, new or old … fires right up ….. Half my equipment does not have shutoffs, no issue at all ….



While I don't put any additives in (we are cool enough that our fuel stays good year around) my same take. The rubber and seals will dry out and nothing but grief eventually when they do.


----------



## penna stogey

My vote is Ariens....also welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg, Pa.....Congrats on your new Blower!


----------



## Oneacer

@RC20,

That is why I made that statement, as I have never had any rubber or seals dry out doing it that way either. If I were you, I would still use Stabil and half the rate of Seafoam, as it prolongs the gas in an operational condition for extended use.


----------



## toofastforyou

Kies2 said:


> I am using a cub cadet 3x 26hd and I know there are a lot of haters here for cub cadet but this blower is a beast.


You couldn't haver said it any better. There is a lot of haters on this site who will tell you that anything which is not a Ariens or a Honda is junk… :rolleyers: Yeah sure… :smiley-confused009:
To me these two brands are just that, two brands among about 40 others… Personally I'll never have an "asian" built machine. We have some engineers in America who know how to build a good snowblower, no need for the asians to come here and show us what to do. :eusa_clap:

Claude.


----------



## RC20

Me? I buy what I think is the best for what I do. I am not for or against foreign, I buy what I think will work. I have preferencec but I don't hate. 



Ariens was never well advertised, not sure how long they are up here. The big box stores don't carry the models I would be interested in but they do have a basic tracked that might fill the bill if the Yahmaha takes a powder. 



Same for Cub, have to look to see if they have a dealer, I am always interested in machinery. 



I certainly do not hate them but looking at a larger engine to drive the 3X setup is ???? The good blowers throw 45 feet and I don't see it as a help. Does not hurt but paying more for an engine to overcome what is a power losses you don't need to incur?


Fuel is not a huge issue but clearly a bigger engine taking more power and that goes up. 



For a guy who needs to clean a small driveway and may not be there forever, low cost machine might be exactly what he needs. 



The one I had no use for was an MTD 1030 I think it was. The wheels would not spin if it jammed, so chains no help and you needed that grip at times (packed snow off a deck up above). It was not mine so I did not spend any real time trying to figure it out, the rubber drive wheel was not flat spotted. Could not adjust for more grip. 



Can't say I hate MTD but I had no use for it as it would not do the job. Toro was 20 years old and did it better but I could have used the HP and width for that application if it had worked. 



Nice non packed snow and was fine, but we did not have that.


----------



## RC20

> That is why I made that statement, as I have never had any rubber or seals dry out doing it that way either. If I were you, I would still use Stabil and half the rate of Seafoam, as it prolongs the gas in an operational condition for extended use.



Thank you, been messing with it for 30+ years. As long as I have gas in things they have done fine, just does not seem to be a factor.


AK is a bit different in its cool and lower humidity, a lot of my good results may be because its all kept outside and no heat.


I was having to add a fuel save for the diesels at work that were not run enough to get a turn over rate that kept it from starting to go bad.


then the supplier started putting stuff in their delivery so we quit that, we got the pumps fixed so they could run 30 minutes a week and the fuel turnover was enough to clear it up.


----------



## Kies2

I have used my HD cub cadet 3x about 6 times. Three driveways both times. Each driveway holds 3 to 5 cars so fairly large. Dry snow, wet snow and end of driveway. I have used maybe one full tank of gas if that. The least distance it threw snow was maybe 20 feet very heavy and wet. End of driveway threw it 30 plus feet. I have neighbours coming over asking me what I am using as this machine throws snow up to 50 feet. I am very pleased with this machine so far. I am really looking forward to seeing how this machine is going to go through very deep snow I am sure it will be no problem. I had an ariens compact 24 and it was so frustrating using that blower in any type of wet snow, would clog continually to the point I would just not use it. I cannot speak about longevity as this is the first season, but as far as it works it is awesome so far


----------



## Kies2

Sorry forgot to add to my post that I really liked the layout of the controls on the cub cadet compared to any of the newer Ariens deluxe and up models. Not sure what ariens is thinking with there chute rotation controls, dumbest I have seen. Reaching over with your right hand over the controls, seriously. The cub cadet was by far more ergonomic than the ariens and the trigger steering works flawlessly.


----------



## Brent Holm

Haters???? Jeez, I do not think anybody's preferences in blowers rises to the level of a "hater". You do understand that you bought a blower with some less desirable features though right? Double pulley drive system, 14" impeller, cast iron gearbox, these are all tangible and valuable upgrades over what the MTD based Cub offers. In place of those proven systems Cub has decided to go 3 stage adding complexity with only a marginal performance increase to the most basic machine.

I am pleased that you LOVE your CUB, good for you! I and most others here would not make that choice based on our experiences and those of others. Ariens has a strong following for a reason, and it isn't because people hate Cub. It is simply because the Ariens machines are better in many ways, you just bought the wrong Ariens the first time...

Hopefully you saved money buying the Cub because I can not see why else you would make that choice. I agree with the comment on the first page, Cub doesn't belong on your short list, not next to Ariens anyway...


----------



## trellis

I’ve had a 3x and now own a Ariens 24 921050. But if you ask me I’d prefer a combination - the trigger drive and ergonomics of the Cub controls with the build, power and traditional auger design of the Ariens. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## minnesotaman82

I would agree that using the would “hate” goes a little far but there are a lot of people on this site who have used little other then “their” brand and will basically tell you that everything else sucks, even if they haven’t used it before. Enough people do that, and you start to get a general feeling that MTD sucks even if most of the people on this site haven’t used them or owned them recently. Brands, companies, designs change over time. I agree that Honda, Ariens and Toro are probably the top brands producing snowblowers these days (and probably in that order). I’m a Toro guy myself, but I have actually used the new Cub Cadet 2x 26” at work and you know what? It’s a really really good machine for $1,000. I think it even gives the Ariens Deluxe a run for it’s money. I think people just need to have a open mind to other brands, especially MTD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kies2

Well Maybe haters was the wrong terminology but in reading through a bunch of threads here that is the impression one could get. Maybe I did buy the “wrong” Ariens but I think I bought the right cub cadet from my experience so far. There are some on here who so far have had very good luck with these blowers and just trying to give a view point on someone who has used one in a bunch of different snow conditions so far. Make up your opinion. There were numerous reasons why I decided to go with the blower I did and yes I am happy with my choice. For the price paid I feel it has been very good dollar for performance. I am no expert but have given honest feedback on my useage so far. If something negative happens will update as well. Have a great holiday and enjoy the season


----------



## johnwick

Kies2 said:


> Well Maybe haters was the wrong terminology but in reading through a bunch of threads here that is the impression one could get. Maybe I did buy the “wrong” Ariens but I think I bought the right cub cadet from my experience so far. There are some on here who so far have had very good luck with these blowers and just trying to give a view point on someone who has used one in a bunch of different snow conditions so far. Make up your opinion. There were numerous reasons why I decided to go with the blower I did and yes I am happy with my choice. For the price paid I feel it has been very good dollar for performance. I am no expert but have given honest feedback on my useage so far. If something negative happens will update as well. Have a great holiday and enjoy the season




Congratulations on finding the right machine for YOUR needs. That’s all that matters in the end and it’s great when the research and choice all comes together.


----------



## RC20

Agreed. I don't hate MTD but I am leary of them. 

The one I ran (did not own) did not seem to have anything wrong, it just would not spin the wheels and in a hard pack I needed that jerk and strong push action to deal with it. Stuck with what we had there. 

Driveway that is soft snow and not packed it would have done fine (and did in the few places we did not have hard packed to deal with) - but as the landlord would not get a haul out truck and we had to move down to the end of the street it all got packed. The ******* actually just blew it INTO the street one day I was at work. 3 people got stuck out there in that stuff, I was so pissed as I was the first one in line in the doors or saw them. If I had been thinking I would have sent them down to HIS door. Not the fault of the MTD though. 

The harder the mission the better the machine you need and it can cross over to tracked fairly quickly.


I struggled with the Toro (might have been 1. winters) and as much as I liked the Toro, even in its heyday it clearly was not up to the new job. Nothing against Toro, loved it, but I needed more hp and I needed tracked and Toro still does not make tracks. I still like Toro, their mowers had the best wet grass cutting out there when I was doing that. They just did not make what I needed. But using it at the end of its life also showed me what I did need and that made all the difference when it came to paying for the very high cost Yahmaha (higher than Honda Tracked which would not do the job either as the 24 width I needed and worked (as demonstrated by the Toro) was not up to it (low hp and low chute height) let alone the poor chute control at the time (my brother got one and put some bends in the thing so he could mount it up on the control panel, even sort of works but he does not have to shift it nearly as much as I do)


----------



## Brent Holm

If you are buying new for whatever reason, the price differences are pretty small. So you go with an MTD machine to save $200 when you know it is inferior to slightly higher priced models? I guess that is why Kia and Hyundai have made such inroads in the US. Some people do not care, they would rather be cheap than buy quality, until they have a bad experience, then the realize their mistake. Notice which 40-50 year old snowblower brands are still running. Seem's Ariens, Honda, Toro machines take the most lickings and keep on ticking. MTD has the reputation it does for a reason. They will all work fine for a while and a good long while if you take good care but why not start with something great instead of trying to defend something adequate at best?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

OP was looking for a machine over a year ago. He likely has a machine by now.

.


----------

